# PC Unable to connect to Internet



## Nearney (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Guys

I've had a problem with my PC for a while now, it will not connect to the internet and I cant see any reason why not. 

Simply what happens when I attempt to connect to the wireless network (Home network). I'll click 'Connect', it will start attempting to connect, it will keep attempting to connect for a good few minutes and then just stop, no error message, no 'unable to connect', it will just stop and I'll be back to square one, the home wireless connection will still be there but not connected.

The connection displays as full signal all the time, but will not connect. In the house we have also got 3 other laptops running from the same connection from time to time, these all connect fine without any hassle. 

The Wireless Card I am using on my PC is, Belkin Wireless G Desktop Card. 
I'm running Windows XP on the PC with the issue. 

The router being used is a 'Virgin Media Super Hub', I don't know the exact model but I do its Netgear. 
That computer is running Windows 7 on it. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. If you need any more information I am happy to help. 

Thanks


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

Can you check your date and time on the computer please. If you can connect with hardwire first and update your windows OS start\all programs\windows update. Also you can go controlpanel\ device manager
update your wireless card.

For update ; On the device manager under network adapter will see wireless adapter right click and properties than update driver

For windows 7 check your optional and important update please.


----------



## Nearney (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Again, 

I checked the date and time, its all correct and as it should be. 

I moved the tower and connected directly and connected fine, but with the tower placed directly next to the wireless hub (and I mean less than a few centimetres) it still would not connect. 

I updated my wireless card drivers and added all outstanding windows updates, I then restarted and it still wouldn't connect. 

Still baffled.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please try these recommendations:

Check your browser's settings, remove or uncheck any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Let's refresh your connection by removing all your existing wireless profiles connection. Add the SSID (wireless network) where you at....make sure to type in the correct encryption key.
Here's a complete guide.

Make sure that 'Obtain DNS server address automatically' is enabled.
How to Set up DHCP Network Settings on Windows XP - wikiHow

====================
If you are still unable to connect, we will need more information from you.
Please see this Sticky for more detail.


----------



## Nearney (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help, done all the above suggested ideas, still nothing. 

Anything else? Think I'm going to have to take it into a local computer store. 

Still any more ideas are more than welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We will need some output for review. Post#4 - Sticky link. Thanks.


Nearney said:


> Thanks for the help, done all the above suggested ideas, still nothing.
> 
> Anything else? Think I'm going to have to take it into a local computer store.
> 
> ...


----------

